# Getting spray on adhesive out of hair.



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Okay...Long story short, I took some bad advice. We ran out of our normal washable spray before the last equestrian team meet, so in a pinch we borrowed some from another team. They SWORE it washes out, and the can says it comes out with soap and water...

Yet, here I am, a week later, washed three times, and the glue is still very much stuck on and the glitter still very much there. I try and curry or brush it loose and it pulls the hair. Selena flinches when I try and work it out. It doesn't seem to bother her besides when I tried to use the curry. I tried washing and scrubbing with a body brush and my fingernails, no avail...

Anyone got some ideas? I could force it out but it'd hurt her and probably tear out her hair. I'm NEVER using that stuff again!

I mean, sure her butt looked sexy, but I really do need it out...


----------



## TKButtermilk (May 20, 2010)

Id try nail polish remover or alcohol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I try something oil based like WD40, Baby Oil or maybe Coconut oil.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I have coconut oil at hand, so I'll try that first.
Hopefully that works, if not I shall try the other suggestions. :/
Oh I tried working it out with conditioner too which didn't work.
Thanks you guys!


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

Goo Gone! You can find it at walmart in the paint department. It doesn't burn and smells like oranges. It's kind of oily. I've used it on gum in my kids' hair and even directly on their skin. It doesn't hurt at all.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Those all sounded like good suggestions

NEVER take anything from other teams :wink:


----------



## Kato (Apr 20, 2011)

I second the Goo-Gone that stuff is amazing!!! I put a new rubber coating on the floor of my boat and got it all over myself. Nothing took it off. My dad gave me some Goo gone and took it right off.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

For reference, the coconut oil did nothing but the baby oil worked wonders! It's all gone and out now


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Good to know!


----------

